# The Blond and the Football Game



## November X-ray (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I dated her once!!!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 18, 2011)

Printed that one out for my wife. 

-Ron


----------



## reds (Sep 19, 2011)

> author=November X-ray link=topic=3606.msg26277#msg26277 date=1316304628
> I think I dated her once!!!



I also dated a girl like that. Then I married her.


----------

